# Hematite Mine, Llanharry. Dec 2013



## cunningplan (Dec 24, 2013)

Until today, I had no information on what this place was or called, a friend told me about it as he went here a few years ago and even he didn't know what it was for.
He said it was quite safe and I was going to take my granddaughter there last Saturday, but I ended up in Eastbourne (And Hawkhurst) also with the weather I would not have gone anyway.
I only had a couple of jobs on today and was finished by 11, so I went and grabbed my camera and went and had a look. I also used it to try out different settings on the camera, unlike most sets where I might dump only a few, I dropped nearly half of these. They are far from perfect but I think I am getting there.
I have found very little history, Its was called Glamorgan Hematite Iron Ore Mine, Llanharry. and opened in the early 1900s and closed sometime in the 70s.
Full set here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638984399674/

Maps from 1919 & 1962










The engine shed??




































A shed??












The main building
























there were hundreds of hooks hanging from the ceiling




The smaller building (Empty)












Motor/Pump room??
















"That's All Folks" thanks for looking and 
Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Deranged09 (Dec 24, 2013)

Great pics mate, looks sweet this


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 24, 2013)

You,ve captured the atmosphere of the dereliction really well,thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Dec 24, 2013)

Now that is nce Loved it Thanks


----------



## caiman (Dec 25, 2013)

Llanharry closed in 1976 but for some reason British Steel (as was) never cleared the site. I was last there more than 30 years ago and it would seem that not much has changed apart from the millions of old tyres that were dumped there have been cleared.


----------



## Infraredd (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Cunningplan - "They are far from perfect but I think I am getting there" you are there already Try this to redefine where there is. .If you get yourself a cheap flash gun from e-bay, when you do dark internal shots with strong light outside you can stop the camera right down (f22) and use a long exposure on a tripod to get all the window details. With the cheap flash point it right & left & fire it manually. Bounce it off any dark patches in the scene & try pointing it upwards & backwards from the camera If you experiment with this for a while, soon everyone will be asking you how you get such great photos. Cheers!


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 25, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> Hi Cunningplan - "They are far from perfect but I think I am getting there" you are there already Try this to redefine where there is. .If you get yourself a cheap flash gun from e-bay, when you do dark internal shots with strong light outside you can stop the camera right down (f22) and use a long exposure on a tripod to get all the window details. With the cheap flash point it right & left & fire it manually. Bounce it off any dark patches in the scene & try pointing it upwards & backwards from the camera If you experiment with this for a while, soon everyone will be asking you how you get such great photos. Cheers!



Thanks for that, when I went to St Lukes with Madcat the other week, she was doing that, 30 sec exposures and flashing all around the place. I have a Nisin 360 which I have had for years, I managed to bump (Not used for over 15 years) start it the other day. I will now have to find somewhere to give it a go.
Again thanks.

and to caiman
thanks for the info, there were lots of burnt tyres all around the place and at one entrance there was a fresh banking to stop vehicles getting in.


----------



## caiman (Dec 26, 2013)

On searching, there was a massive tyre fire there more than 20 years ago. Barely made it onto the internet though.


----------

